# LaDue Summer OPEN Sat. 9/2!



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

If you ever wanted to check out what we have going at LaDue on the dobass events this Saturday is a perfect time.

No membership fees- just a straight $60 entry to maybe check things out for the 2007 season ahead!!!

Registration can be done at the ramp the morning of, or online at the link below:
http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

Email any questions to [email protected]

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

Wish I could go.  But something is wrong with trailer tire or axle and dont know what it is.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

How many teams are you anticipating? I might be there, Perch fishing on Erie looks like a wash this weekend. It will be a gametime decision!!


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

We just sent our money to the Kitson's .


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Kitsons are tough aren't they! They can only hold out for so long though! Look at past results and past point champions....where are they now! Mother has a way of doing that!

Right now we are at 20 teams- any of the later season OPENS are always low in #'s- great start thus far though! I'd guess to be around 25 or more by gameday! We always end up getting in a few brand new teams that usually return for the next season after their experience in the opens, great way to introduce 2007 prospects.

Ramp pays are accepted without late penalty.

Stay tuned to dobass.com for some exciting 2007 info...there might be some already up there!!!!

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

heyjay said:


> We just sent our money to the Kitson's .


Good idea!!!

Anyone know what the lake levels are like now? I haven't been there or heard anything since the Championship. Did I read on here somewhere that they finally put up off limit bouys by the Dam?


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

Down about 2'. Journey under 422 w/o ducking. Not sure about the dam markings, but I did see ODNR in the old boat house poking around.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

What time are the tourney hours? I'm thinking about doing this one with Reel Son unless he is set on doing it with his regular season partner.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

Nipididdee said:


> Kitsons are tough aren't they! They can only hold out for so long though! Look at past results and past point champions....where are they now! Mother has a way of doing that!
> 
> Right now we are at 20 teams- any of the later season OPENS are always low in #'s- great start thus far though! I'd guess to be around 25 or more by gameday! We always end up getting in a few brand new teams that usually return for the next season after their experience in the opens, great way to introduce 2007 prospects.
> 
> ...


Kitson's are bass pimps for a reason. They've put their time in , that's for sure.

I'm trying to recruit for next year .


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

ParmaBass said:


> Good idea!!!
> 
> Anyone know what the lake levels are like now? I haven't been there or heard anything since the Championship. Did I read on here somewhere that they finally put up off limit bouys by the Dam?


Monday lake temp was 75 in the morning . The water was down 6in to a foot from the last tourney . They marked both by the spillway on the dam and across the front of blackbrook creek .


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Reel Man said:


> What time are the tourney hours? I'm thinking about doing this one with Reel Son unless he is set on doing it with his regular season partner.


6:30-3:00.......................


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

They just marked the spillway? So the rest of the Dam is fair game or a "legal" fishing area I assume? I thought they were going to bouy off the whole Dam, I was hoping that wasn't going to be the case.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

ParmaBass said:


> They just marked the spillway? So the rest of the Dam is fair game or a "legal" fishing area I assume? I thought they were going to bouy off the whole Dam, I was hoping that wasn't going to be the case.


Just in front of the spillway , but they are a good ways out .

I was snagged on the rocks right by the building on the dam . The two city of akron guys that were in the building talked with me about the fishing there for about 10 minutes . They didn't say anything , but good luck .

I really doubt the state boys will be out . Even though it's labor day weekend , they are scared of the rain.


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

No reports, No pneumonia?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

ss minnow said:


> No reports, No pneumonia?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Been fishn!!! No computer time, sorry guys!

As to be expected it was BRUTAL with 2ftrs on LaDue and rain/blowing mist all day, not to mention kinda chilly! Most everyone of the 25 teams stuck it out though and guess who won...

Kitsons with 10+, second was Engler 8ish,third Corbett& Johnson with 7ish, Nip with 6 for 4th, McMongle and Minarjick rounded the top 5.

Flippn- rock fishn- and deep c-riggn were top spots.

More on dobass this week.

Nip
www.dobass.com


----------

